# aristocraft paciffic 4-6-2 loco question



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

I have a southern crescent that wont move. the lights get brighter / dimmer with the transformer , but no motion. what should I look at first?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

the motor on off switch... many fail... once you have found it, cycle it back and forth... 

by the way, metal siderods or plastic?

Greg


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

ive searched all over for a switch on this thing like an idiot! cant find a damned thing. ive pulled and pushed every piece on this loco.
plastic side rods


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

ahh, so a first generation, very different from later ones, with the switches in the cab.

i'll look for a manual... 

Greg


----------



## SophieB (Nov 22, 2015)

We also have a first generation Pacific. The two switches on the floor of the cab need to be all the way to the back.


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

ok , I found what I think must be the two switches... they looked more like clips or something having to do with keeping the body together. I put them all the way back , and hopefully will test it later , even though my attic is like 4 degrees today !

thanks for the info


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, and they do indeed go bad, even if they feel ok mechanically. VERY common thing.

OK, found the manual... email me with your email address (mine's in my signature) and I'll send you the manual.

the motor switch is on the engineer's side, and the manual says "push/slide-in for ON"... which sounds reversed from what Sophie said, but this is Aristo, so who knows?

Regards, Greg


----------

